# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Parajsa dhe Ferri

## mesues

Ne lidhje me kete do te pergjigjem pasi te shoh mendimet e besimtareve te tjere. 
Ata qe deshirojne , mund te perdorin biblen per reference.

----------


## Shpresmiri

Lidhur me temën e hapur, gjeta në një libër në të cilin shkruante:

"Ferri ekziston. Dhe është realitet i trishtueshëm. Disa mendimtarë të mëdhenj, si letrari Giovanni Papini, duke u mbështetur në mëshirën e pamasë të Hyjit, nuk mund të pajtoheshin që të besojnë se ferri është i amshueshëm. Mirëpo mësimi i paraqitur nga ana e Kishës është i qartë dhe fjalët e Jezusit nuk lejojnë dyshim: "Ikni prej meje, të mallkuar, në zjarr të pasosur, të përgatitur për djallin e për engjëjt e tij!" (Mt 25,41). Është i përjashtuar pra shpëtimi hipotetik i të gjithë krijesave në mbarim të botës.
Të flasësh për ferrin domethënë të flasësh për përgjegjësinë e tmerrshme të njeriut i cili, duke e përdorur lirinë e vet për të keq, i kundërshton Zotit dhe me të vërtetë e mohon. Zotin s'mund ta paramendojmë si njëfarë njeriu të mirë, veçanërisht të atillë që në fund gjithmonë thotë "po" në gjithçka dëshirojnë krijesat, duke kapërcyer përmbi të gjitha të këqiat (krimet) e tyre. Zoti është i mëshirshëm por edhe i drejtë. Ata që shkojnë në ferr janë në mënyrë perfekte të vetëdijshëm se e kanë merituar. Ata e dijnë se Zoti ka bërë gjithçka që ata t'i shpëtojë, mirëpo këta e përbuzën këtë gjë.
Në _Komedinë Hyjnore_ Dante Alighieri me të drejtë pohon se ferri në sa është "gjendje" i humnerës dhe palumturisë më të mdhe, rrjedh nga "dashuria e parë" që është Zoti. Ai është pasoja e pakapërcyeshme e mohimit të dashurisë së Zotit, e cila e merr njeriun me seriozitet dhe e do me seriozitet, deri në flijimin e Birit të vet në kryq.
Dhe pikërisht serioziteti me të cilin Zoti dashuron është ajo që kërkon prej njeriut përgjigje serioze të dashurisë, të dhënë me miratimin (pranimin) e lirë. Mirëpo njeriu si krijesë e lirë mund t'i thotë Zotit jo. Në këtë rast edhe dëbimi i njeriut tregon se dashuria e Zotit është serioze. Njeriu që e ka mohuar Zotin dhe e ka dëbuar dashurinë e tij mbetet i fortësuar në këtë dëbim. Ky është ferri: vuajtja e njohurisë se lirisht është dëbuar dashuria e Zotit, shkaku (burimi) i lumturisë sime."

----------


## mesues

Nje pyetje e tille ka munduar njerezit per shekuj me radhe dhe fakt eshte se shumica e tyre ,akoma nuk e kane te qarte konceptin e ferrit ,ose thjeshte ne ekziston apo jo.
Per ata qe kane patur mundesine te lexojne KOMEDINE HYJNORE te dante aligerit ,nuk ka asnje dyshim qe fjala ferr eshte dicka reale dhe e pamohueshme.
Po , a mund te mbeshtesim ekzistencen e ferrit me ane te bibles?

Le ta provojme:

Tek Luka .16 ,19-31 Jezui jep nje histori ne lidhje me nje njeri pasur  qe ishte duke u munduar ne ferr. Ne kontrast me kete, nje lypes i vogel me emrin Lazar ishte ne parajse me Abrahamin.
Njeriu i pasur i kerkon Abrahamit qe te dergoje Lazarin per ti freskuar pak gjuhen me nje pike uje.

A duhet marre ne menyre literale ky shembull ? Ne qofte se jo , atehere cila ishte domethenia e kesaj historie?

Gjithkush me nje llogjike normale mund te kuptoje qe nje pike uji nuk mund te shuante etjen e njeriut qe po vuante nga flaket.
LLazari dhe njeriu i pasur perfaqesonin dy klasat shoqerore te kohes dhe vdekjet e tyre jane dicka simbolike per te treguar ndryshimin e rrethanave ne Izraelin e dikurshem.

''Te gjallet ne fakt e dine se kane per te vdekur ,por te vdekurit nuk dine asgje;per ta nuk ka me asnje shperblim,sepse kujtimi i tyre harrohet''.
''Tere ato qe dora jote gjen per te bere,beji me gjithe forcen tende,sepse ne sheol ku po shkon nuk ka me as pune ,as njohuri dhe as dituri''  Predikuesi,9..5.  10.

''Sepse paga e mekatit eshte vdekja ,por dhuntia e Perendise eshte jeta e perhershme ne Jezu krishtin ,zotin tone''

''Ne fakt,ai qe ka vdekur eshte shfajesuar nga mekati''  romakeve 6 , 23, 7.

A eshte vuajtja e perjetshme ne ferr ne perputhje me personalitetin e Perendise?

Tek Jeremia 7. 31 lexojme: ''Kane ndertuar vende te larta te Tofetit , qe eshte ne luginen e birit te Hinomit ,per te djegur ne zjarr bijte e tyre  dhe bijat e tyre , gje qe nuk e kisha urdheruar dhe qe nuk me kishte shkuar kurre ne mendje''.

Veme re se ketu behet fjale per njerez mekatare qe sipas teorise se mundimit te perjetshem do te perfundonin ne flaket e ferrit.
Por , ketu vete zoti thote se ideja e djegies ne zjarr i duket e neveritshme . Mos valle bibla bie ne kontradikte me veten ?
Ne asnje menyre nuk mund ta themi nje gje te tille, perkundrazi gjithcka e shkruar ne te nxjerr te njejtin perfundim me menyra dhe fjale te ndryshme. 

Cila eshte origjina e teorise se ferrit?

Ne babilonine dhe asirine e lashte ekzistonte nje besim i tille ne lidhje me nje vend te mbushur plot me tmerre dhe demone te fuqishem . Nje gje te ngjashme gjejme dhe ne historine e egjiptit  nga e cila ka marre origjinen dhe ferri qe njohim sot.
Pra , eshte e qarte qe ideja e ferrit i ka rrenjet ne kohe shume me perpara krishtit.

Sigurisht , kjo ishte nje analize e percipte, dhe mbase nje here tjeter do flas me shume rreth kesaj teme.

Nje besimtar i sinqerte duhet ti beje vetes nje pyetje: Ne qofte se PERENDIA ESHTE DASHURI, ashtu sic thote dhe vete bibla, a ka mundesi qe KRIJUESI yne te denoje njerezit mekatare ose thjeshte jobesimtare ,ne mundim te perjetshem?!
A nuk e demton shume imazhin e Zotit nje gje e tille?

Eshte e qarte : denimi per nje mekatar eshte thjeshte vdekja : ai qe e merr ferrin si dicka literale duhet ti rikthehet dhe nje here arsyes se tij per te kuptuar te verteten.

----------


## i krishteri

1- shume e bukur edhe terheqes si shpiegim por une dua qe te te pyse per diçka ne lidhje me shembelltyren qe permende. tek 2tim.3:16-17 thote" i gjithe shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia edhei dobishem per mesim bindje ndreqje edhe per edukim per drejtesi . qe njeriu i Perendise te jete i perkryer...".

çfare do te thote kjo fjale per ty kur thote llazari(rreshti 27-31) "o at, dergo ate(llazarin)tek shtepia e tim eti...".
çfare do te thote per ty kjo pjese sepse per mua do te thote qe te vdekurit(ne trup) kur jane ne ferr(qe ti nuk e beson) kerkojne ne te tera menyrat qe te japin nje mesazh familjes se tyre qe kane lene. 

2- kur isha ne shqiperi mora nje bluze nga kisha ime qe ishte shkruar "a je i shpetuar?" edhe tani pyetjen ta drejtoj ty i dashur mesus. A je i shpetuar edhe a je bir i Perendise?

une jam i shpetuar edhe jam Bir i Perendise!!!

pres Perengjigje!!!

----------


## ari32

Te me falesh miku im por me duket se po genjeni veteveten me ato qe thua,se je i shpetuar,nqs mendon se bene me te miren ne syte e Perendise bravo,por fatkeqesish nuk e vendosni ju ate nese je i shpetuar apo jo,do te besoja po te thoshit se perpiqem per te shpetuar dhe beje ceshte e mundur qe te beje te miren ne syte e Perendis.

----------


## i krishteri

1- i dashur mik une kur flas, flas vetem me ane te bibles edhe jo vetes time edhe ti kur te flsesh fol me fjalen e Perendise

2- çfare do te thote per ty ky resht "edhe te gjithe ata qe e pranuan ai u dha pushtet te beheshin bij te Perendise..." gjoni 1:12-13. ose kur thote ne romaket 8:13-17 po te permend pak nga kjo pjese"...vet fryma i deshmon frymes sone se ne jemi bij te Perendise...". Siç e shikon une nuk flas nga vetja ime edhe kur them qe une jam i shpetuar eshte sepse bibla ma vertetoj edhe me sakte fryma e shenjte ma verteton (brenda meje), kjo eshte siguria ime edhe jo perrallat!!!

ti po te mos ndihesh i shpetuar eshte sepse nuk ke njohur Jezusin sepse Ai erdhi te na beje sot bij te Perendise edhe jo pas gjyqit sepse Ai thote edhe nje pjese te bukur te gjoni 5:24 "ne te vertet, ne te vertet ju them: ai qe degjon fjalen time edhe beson ne ate qe me ka derguar, ka jete te perjeteshme dhe ai nuk vjen ne gjyq por ka kaluar nga vdekja ne jete"!!!

i dashur mik une te keshilloj qe shkrimet mos ti analizosh me studime por ti lutesh Perendise per ate qe do te te thote kur lexone(se kush eshte kuptimi per ty edhe ne pergjithesi)!!!

Zoti te dhente njohurine e tij!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Perpjekje per te mohuar ekzistencen e ferrit jane te hershme,pasoje e ndjekjes se nje logjike njerezore.

Do te doja te dija,se si muslimanet,pararoje e kesaj "logjike",i pergjigjen kesaj pyetje?

Shpjegimi,qe Mesuesi jep,eshte i njeanshem,i paplote dhe vetem besnik i asaj,qe ai beson.

Shembelltyra e Lazarit tregon fare qarte ekzistencen e ferrit,dmth pasojen e atij paralajmerimi te bere ne Eden,se po te hash nga ky frut,ke per te vdekur(ndare nga Perendia).

Eshte e vertete,se eshte pak e veshtire te gjesh nje arsyetim te plote te ekzistences se ferrit,po sikurse eshte e vertete,se cenimi i kesaj teorie(mohimi i ferrit) sjell cenimin e te gjithe doktrines se krishtere,dmth doktrines se shpetimit,te misherimit te Krishtit,dhe cenon gjithashtu imazhin e te qenurit ne nje lumturi perjetesie.

PSE?Nuk do te jape pergjigjen time sot,por do te pres ato tuajat.

Edhe dicka:citimet nga predikuesi jane shume te njeanshme,ne krahasim me kontekstin biblik.
Mos harro-Krishti(thote shen Petro-ja)vajti tu predikoje shpirtreve te humbur nga permbytja(ne ferr?????)

Kisha Ortodokse,e verteta e krishtere,e ka denuar si herezi cdo synim te cenimit mbi ekzistencen e ferrit,jo nga deshira per ato,qe do te shkojne atje,por nga pergjegjesia,qe ajo ka per te ruajtur te verteten e dhene nga Zoti Krisht ne menyre te pacenuar.

----------


## huggos

C'ESHTE FERRI !!!

Vete njerezit e shkaterrojne dhe e denojne vetveten. Perendia perveç ligjeve te natyres krijoi edhe ligjet frymore. Caktoi gjithashtu edhe pasojat e bindjes apo mosbindjes ndaj tyre. N.q.s nuk do ta bente kete te fundit atehere perse ti krijonte ligjet? Atehere ne gjithesi do te mbizoteronte kaosi dhe parregulisia ne vend te ritmit dhe harmonise. Çdo njeri ka aftesine te zgjedhe ne analogji me driten qe ka brenda apo jashte tij. Kjo zgjedhje e njeriut do te caktoje edhe pasojat ne jeten e tij. Sepse Perendia nuk e dergoi Birin e vet ne bote qe ta denoje boten, por qe bota te shpetohet prej Tij. Ai qe beson ne te nuk denohet, por ai qe nuk beson qe tashme eshte denuar, sepse nuk ka besuar ne emrin e Birit te vetemlindur te Perendise. Tani giykimi eshte ky: Drita erdhi ne bote dhe njerezit deshen erresiren me teper se driten, sepse veprat e tyre ishin te mbrapshta (Gjoni 3:17, 19).

Perendia kurre nuk do te mund te shkelte nje ligi qe Ai vete vendosi. Mosdenimi i te padrejteve nuk do te na jepte te drejten te thoshim se Perendia edhte i drejte. Dashuria e Perendise nuk e hedh posht drejtesine e Tij. Shkrimi i Shenjte na flet per dashurine e Krishtit, nje dashuri qe e ngriti Ate ne kryq per tu flijuar per ty dhe per mua. Por na flet gjithashtu edhe per zemerimin e Tij, i cili eshte i shoqeruar nga nje dhembje te madhe dhe nje trishtim te thelle per ata qe nuk e pranojne oferten e ketij flijimi. Gjoni, i quajtur ndryshe edhe dishepulli i dashurise, kur na e paraqet Krishtin paralelisht na nxit te pendohemi, ne menyre qe ti shmangemi zemerimit te Perendise. Eshte detyre e dashurise qe te na paralajmeroje per ate çka na pret nese e hedhim poshte.

Gjeja e pare qe duhet te bejme eshte te sqarojme faktin se ashtu siç ekziston parajsa, e cila eshte vendi ku shkojne perkohesisht shpirterat e te vdekurve besimtare, ashtu ekziston edhe ferri, ne te cilin shkojne perkohesisht shpirterat e te padrejteve. Dhe astu siç ekziston qielli perfundimtar, ashtu ekziston edhe ferri perfundimtar.

Siç pame ne studimin e deritanishem, ne Bibel ekzistojne mjaft terma te cilet perdoren ne Dhjaten e Re dhe i referohen vendit te denimit te jobesimtareve pas vdekjes:
-Luka 16:22, 23 flitet per Hadesin, vendin ku shkoi i pasuri.
-Mateu 23:33 perdoret fjala Gehena  O gjarperinj, o pjelle neperkash ! Si do ti shpetoni gjykimit te Gehenas ? Keto fjale ishin te vete Krishtit. Ai nuk do kishte pse ta perdorte termin gehena nese nje vend i tille nuk do te ekzistonte.
-2 Pjetrit 2:4 perdoret fjala tartar. Sepse, n.q.s Perendia nuk i kurseu engjejt qe mekatuan, por i hodhi ne tartar te lidhur me pranga terri qe te ruhen per gjyq.
Ajo qe na meson Perendia tek Luka 16:19-31 eshte se Hadesi eshte vendi ku shkojne shpirterat e atyre qe jane te padrejte. Ne kapitullin tjeter do te shohim se Perendia e perdor fjalen Gehena per ferrin e perjetshem dhe jo per Hadesin.
Fjala tartar perdoret vetem nje here ne Dhjaten e Re, tek 2 Pietrit 2:4. Dhe nuk perdoret me kuptimin e vendit ne te cilin shkojne shpirterat e te vdekurve te padrejte, por me kuptimin e burgut ne te cilin ndodhen engjejt qe rane ne mekat. ...Perendia nuk i kurseu engjejt qe mekatuan, por i hodhi ne tartar me pranga terri qe te ruhen per gjyq. Keshtu pra, tartari perben burgun e engjejve qe rane ne mekat dhe jo vendin e denimit te perkohshem te shpirterave te jobesimtareve. Per kete na flet edhe apostulli Jude ne vargun 6: Ai i ruajti me pranga te perjetshme ne erresire per gjyqin e dites se madhe engjejt qe nuk e ruajten gjendjen e tyre te pare, po e lane banimin e tyre.

Siç pame ne kapitull te meparshem tek Dhjata e Vjeter, para Ringjalljes se Zotit tone Jezu Krisht, te gjithe shpirterat shkonin ne Hades (hebraisht Sheol), qofshin besimtare apo jobesimtare. Pame se Hadesi ishte i ndare ne dy pjese; ne njerin prej tyre shkonin shpirterat e te drejteve dhe ky vend quhej Gjiri i Abrahamit dhe ne te dytin, i cili ishte nje vend mundimesh, shkonin te pardrejtet. Keto dy vende, siç kemi pare, i ndante nje humnere shume e madhe dhe asnje shpirt nuk mund te shkonte nga njeri vend ne tjetrin. Ky pershkrim na jepet tek Luka 16:19-31.
Pame gjithashtu se pas ringjallies se Krishtit dhe ngritjes se Tij ne qiell, te drejtet nuk shkojne me ne Hades, por ne parajse apo ne qiellin e trete, aty ku banon vete Zoti yne Jezus. Parajsa ndodhet gjithmone lart, ndersa Hadesi gjithmone poshte. Atje lart pra ndodhen edhe te gjithe te drejtet te Dhjates se Vjeter qe nuk i perkasin Kishesh dhe kjo per vete faktin e ringjalljes se Tij.

Por megjithate vendi ne te cilin shkojne te vdekurit e padrejte nuk ka ndryshuar. Dhe ky vend vazhdon te jete Hadesi. Ashtu siç shkonin aty dikur te gjithe te padrejtet ne kohen e Dhjates se Vjeter [para ardhjes se Krishtit], ashtu vazhdojne te shkojne edhe sot. Ringjallja dhe ngritja ne qiell e Jezu Krishtit nuk e ndryshoi gjendjen ne te cilen ndodhen shpirterat e te vdekurve jobesimtare. Dhe keta te vdekur jobesimtare do te mbeten ne Hades derisa te behet ringjallje e trupave te tyre dhe gjykimi, siç thuhet tek Zbulesa (20:13): Dhe deti i dorezoi te vdekurit qe ishin ne te, dhe vdekja dhe Hadesi dorezuan te vdekurit qe ishin ne ta; dhe ata u gjykuan secili sipas veprave te veta. Pra shohim, si tek Zbulesa ashtu edhe tek Luka, se Hadesi ishte dhe vazhdon te jete vendi ne te cilin shkojne shpirterat e te vdekurve te padrejte derisa ata te ringiallen per tu giykuar.

N.q.s studjojme me kujdes Luken 16:19-31, do te zbulojme gjithashtu disa te verteta ne lidhje me gjendjen ne te cilen do te ndodhen shpirterat e te padrejteve pas vdekjes. Shohim p.sh rastin e te pasurit. Pasi vdiq dhe e varrosen shpirti i tij shkoi ne Hades. Aty ai ndodhej ne nje gjendje te ndergjegjshme, perderisa kishte mundesi qe te njihte qe nga larg Abrahamin dhe Llazarin. Kishte gjithashtu edhe ndjenja, perderisa kishte etje, fliste, dhe kujtonte. Kur kerkoi meshire prej Abrahamit qe ti dergonte Llazarin per ti freskuar gjuhen, dhe Abrahami nuk pranoi ai kerkoi perseri Abrahamit qe ta dergonte Llazarin per te paralajmeruar vellezerit e tij ne toke, ne menyre qe te mos perfundonin edhe ata ne ate vend mundimesh ku po vuante ai. Por Abrahami ia refuzoi edhe kete gje. Iu pergjigj se ne toke kishte profete qe vellezerit e tij mund ti degjonin nese deshironin. Nuk ishte pra e nevojshme qe nje i vdekur te ringjallej e te shkonte ti paralajmeronte.
Eshte e rendesishme te veme re qe ne keta pak vargje pese here perdoret fjala mundim apo vuaj. Nga kio pra kuptojme qe Hadesi eshte nje vend mundimesh te ndergjegishme.

I pasuri perfaqeson kombin e Izraelit dhe Llazari kombet e tjera. Per piken e ujit na thote se perfaqeson dozen mjaft te vogel te se vertetes qe do te mund t i freskonte Hebrenjte ne ate gjendje deshperimi ne te cilen ndodheshin. Fakti se ku u mbeshtet Rodherfordi per te nxjerre keto konkluzione fantastike eshte i panjohur per te gjithe ne.
Ajo qe perben nje fakt eshte se Zoti yne nuk e permendi kete histori si te ishte nje shembelltyre, sepse siç kemi pare edhe ne raste te tjera Jezusi e deklaronte qe me pare nese do u thoshte nje shembelltyre. Por ketu, perkundrazi lexojme: Por atje ishte nje njeri i pasur. . . atje ishte edhe nje lypes, i quajtur Llazar.... Ketu shohim qe Jezusi permend emrin e Llazarit, gje qe nuk ndodh ne shembelltyrat e tjera te Tij. Por edhe sikur te pranojme qe kjo histori eshte shembelltyre, le ti pergjigjemi pyeties çfare eshte ne fund te fundit shembelltyra ? Eshte nje shembull qe shpjegon dhe sqaron nje te vertete te veshtire dhe te mistershme. Nuk ekziston asnje dyshim qe e verteta te cilen do te sqaroje ketu Zoti yne, ka te beje me gjendjen ne te cilen do te ndodhet njeriu pas vdekjes, qofte ai besimtar apo jobesimtar. I paraqet qe te dy si ekzistenca te ndergjegishme, te cilat flasin, shohin, degjojne, ndjejne, kujtojne dhe e njohin njeri tjetrin.

----------


## i shpetuari

A MUND TE HUMBET SHPETIMI? A MUND NE TE HUMBIM SHPETIMIN TONE PASI JEMI SHPETUAR? NESE PO KU MBESHTETENI NE SHKRIM(BIBEL) PER KETE?
ZOTI JU BEKOFTE. I SHPETUARI.
www.returntotheword.org 
www.lwf.org

----------


## deshmuesi

I nderuar vella i Shpetuari!
 E gjithe bibla , eshte nje "VARG", ku shprehet SIGURIA qe ka i Shpetuari tek Krishti. 
 Por fillimisht po te jap vetem nje varg. Vepra13:48.
 Zoti te bekofte . 
  deshmuesi

----------


## i shpetuari

I DASHUR DESHMUES !
UNE JAM I BINDUR SE SHPETIMI NUK MUND TE HUMBET SEPSE NUK ESHTE NJE GJE QE E KEMI BERE NE PO ZOTI. POR UNE DESHA TE DINJA MENDIMIN E TE TJEREVE. C'FARE MENDOJNE.
SA PER VARGJET NGA BIBLA QE FLASIN PER SIGURINE E SHPETIMIT ATO JANE SHUME E NUK MUND TE RRADHITEN PO JAP VETEM NJE UNGJILLI I GJONIT 10:27-29.
ZOTI TE BEKOFTE. I SHPETUARI.

----------


## ABIGAIL

:buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  

Paqa e Zotit me ju!

Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jesushaus

Vella I Shpetuari,

ke bere mire qe e ke hapur kete teme, une per momentin nuk mund te jap kontributin tim, sepse jam shume i zene. Kjo teme u hap edhe me pare indirekt, por me Deshmuesin nuk mund te merrem dot vesh, sepse ai ka drejtimin e vet dhe mjere ai qe eshte kunder. Ne forum une nuk dua te zhvilloj polemika, sepse mund te kuptohen gabimisht nga jobesimtaret. Vella Deshmuesi ka krijuar nje mur rreth vehtes nuk ka deshire te diskutoje ne menyre private me asnje, sepse ka frike se humbet paqen e tij (sic ka shkruar vete).

Po sjell disa vargje nga Bibla:

1 "Unë jam hardhia e vërtetë dhe Ati im është vreshtari.

2 Çdo shermend që nuk jep fryt në mua, ai e heq; kurse çdo shermend që jep fryt, ai e krasit që të japë edhe më shumë fryt.

3 Ju tashmë jeni të pastër, për shkak të fjalës që ju kumtova.

4 *Qëndroni* në mua dhe unë do të qëndroj në ju; sikurse shermendi nuk mund të japë fryt nga vetja, po qe se nuk qëndron në hardhi, ashtu as ju, *nëse* nuk *qëndroni* në mua.

5 Unë jam hardhia, ju jeni shermendet; kush *qëndron* në mua dhe unë në të, jep shumë fryt, sepse pa mua nuk mund të bëni asgjë.

6 *Në qoftë se* ndokush nuk qëndron në mua, hidhet jashtë si shermendi dhe thahet; pastaj i mbledhin, i hedhin në zjarr dhe digjen.

7 *Në qoftë se qëndroni* në mua dhe fjalët e mia *qëndrojnë* në ju, kërkoni çfarë të doni dhe do t`ju bëhet.

8 Në këtë është përlëvduar Ati im, që të jepni shumë fryt, dhe kështu do të jeni dishepujt e mi.

9 Sikurse Ati më ka dashur mua, ashtu edhe unë ju kam dashur juve; *qëndroni* në dashurinë time.

10 *Po të* zbatoni urdhërimet e mia, *do të qëndroni* në dashurinë time, sikurse unë i zbatova urdhërimet e Atit tim dhe qëndroj në dashurinë e tij.

Ketu te bien ne sy fjalet "qendroni ne mua". Te bie ne sy qe cdo fjali eshte kushtezore. Fjalet "nese", "ne qofte se", "po te". Nuk dua te zgjatem shume ketu, por per mua cdo gje eshte e qarte. Kush ka sy te shikoje, kush ka veshe le te degjoje...

Sigurisht qe shpetimin asnje s'na e merr dot, ai eshte dhurate e Perendise dhe Ai qe eshte ne ne eshte me i madh se cdo fuqi ne qiell e ne toke, por shpetimin mund ta refuzojme vete ne. Dhe kjo eshte e keqja. Perendia nuk ia merr askujt shpetimin, por njeriu eshte ai qe e refuzon. Nese dikush largohet nga Perendia dhe vihet kunder Tij, mendoni ju se eshte i shpetuar? 

6 *Në qoftë se* ndokush nuk qëndron në mua, hidhet jashtë si shermendi dhe thahet; pastaj i mbledhin, i hedhin në zjarr dhe digjen.

Pra vellezer, nese keni deshire mund te diskutojme mbi keto vargje dhe me pas mund te marrim nje pjese tjeter per te diskutuar, por une mendoj qe cdo gje ta sqarojme me ngadale dhe me durim, duke i marre gjerat sipas rradhes.

Zoti ju bekofte!!

----------


## i shpetuari

I DASHUR VELLA JESUSHAUS !
NE DUHET TI DISKUTOJME GJERAT KETU NE FORUM JO VETEM PER TE MIREN TONE POR EDHE PER TE SQARUAR TE TJERET DHE PER TE MARRE MENDIMET E TYRE. SEPSE UNE PER VETE JAM I BINDUR QE SHPETIMIN NUK MUND TA HUMB POR SEPSE SIC THASHE EDHE ME SIPER ASGJE NUK KEMI BERE PER TU SHPETUAR DHE ASGJE NUK MUND TE BEJME PER TA HUMBUR, SEPSE SIGURIA E SHPETIMIT VARET NGA ZOTI AI THOTE SE E KA RUAJTUR NE QIELL TEK 1PJETRIT1:5. MIREPO ESHTE E MIRA QE TE JEMI TE HAPUR PER DISKUTIME EDHE NESE NE MENDOJME NDRYSHE NGA NJERI-TJETRI DUHET TE RESPEKTOJME MENDIMET E TJETRIT EDHE PSE MUND TE MOS I BESOJME.
KETU JANE DISA VARGJE QE FLASIN PER SIGURINE E SHPETIMIT: 1GJONIT 5:13;ROMAKEVE 8:38-39 DHE ME KRYESORJA GJONI10:27-29.TEK VARGU 28 JEZUSI THOTE: "UNE U JAP ATYRE JETEN E PERJETSHME DHE(ATA) NUK DO HUMBASIN KURRE(SA ZGJAT KURRE?) ASKUSH NUK DO TI RREMBEJE NGA DORA IME".
PERSA I PERKET GJONIT 15:1-10. ATJE NUK FLITET PER SHPETIMIN ME SA KUPTOJ UNE POR PER DOMOSDOSHMERINE PER TE QENDRUAR TEK KRISHTI PER TE DHENE FRUT.
VER RE ME KUJDES V6, ATY NUK THOTE SE ZOTI E FLAK JASHTE BESIMTARIN(PRA HUMBET SHPETIMIN) JO "ATA E HEDHIN JASHTE. KUSH JANE ATA KETU, DHE CFARE HEDHIN JASHTE KETE DUHET TE KUPTOJME MIRE KETU. ATA JANE JOBESIMTARET DHE AJO QE HEDHIN ATA JASHTE NUK ESHTE BESIMTARI POR DESHMIA E TIJ QE ESHTE E PA FRUTESHME QE HIDHET JASHTE SI E PA NEVOJSHME NGA JOBESIMTARET. ASHTUSIC THOTE JEZUSI TEK MATEU PER KRIPEN QE NESE ASAJ I HIKEN SHIJA AJO HIDHET DHE SHKELET. KY ESHTE MENDIMI IM, MUND TA KEM EDHE GABIM.
JU UROJ TE GJITHEVE ZOTI JU BEKOFTE DHE LE TE GERMOJME THELLE NE FJALEN E ZOTIT SEPSE ESHTE NJE MINIERE SHUME E VYER QE NUK SHTERON KURRE. ME DASHURINE E KRISHTIT, I SHPETUARI.www.intouch.org

----------


## Jesushaus

Vella i dashur,

asnje s'mund te ma marre shpetimin, kete e thashe edhe me siper, por une mund ta humb vete shpetimin, pra eshte njeriu ai qe e refuzon. 
Nuk kam me kohe per te diskutuar pas disa javesh mund te diskutojme sa te duam.
Gjonin 15 mund ta spjegosh si te duash, por e verteta mbetet: "Në qoftë se ndokush nuk qëndron në mua, hidhet jashtë si shermendi dhe thahet; pastaj i mbledhin, i hedhin në zjarr dhe digjen." 
Kjo nuk eshte fjala ime, por e Perendise. Me qarte se kjo nuk ka. 
...i hedhin ne zjarr dhe digjen... .       dhe pastaj takohemi ne Parajse?!
sigurisht qe jemi thirrur per te dhene frut, ai qe ka Jezusin jep frut, ai qe nuk e ka nuk jep frut.

Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe Zoti te bekofte!!

----------


## deshmuesi

Zoti ju bekofte me paqe dhe me hirin e tij shpetues.
 Perseri i nderuar Jesushaus, e shoh  se tek ty ka nje rrenje hidherimi ndaj personit tim, por une te siguroj se  nuk kam asgje  ndaj teje apo te mendoj keq per ju, Zoti eshte deshmitar. Me duhet tju them se, ju kini zgjedhur vete qe te mbani kete "Hidherim" ne veten tuaj.  Une personalisht nuk kam asnje lloj "Dretjimi" personal dhe te ndare nga Kisha e Krishtit, ju perseri vazhdoni te me gjykoni, po keshtu nuk kam ndonje "mur "rreth meje, sepse per te gjithe ketu ne forum mendoj se kam qene nje njeri produkiv. Te vetmit qe me fyejne dhe me kundervihen duke me sulmuar ashper, jane disa  msylimane te cilet me deshmine e tyre kane shpallur te qenit KUNDER me Krishtin. Gjithsesi uroj qe Jezusi te te bekoje me paqe dhe dashurine e tij. Nga une do te kesh vetem FALJE dhe bekime dhe lutje ne Krishtin Jezus.
 Dicka mbi Shpetimin.
 Kjo teme eshte diskutuar edhe me pare, ashtu sic e tha vella Jesushaus, dhe mendoj se jane mare shume mesazhe te qarta rreth kesaj teme. Por une dua te ndalem konkretisht tek disa gjera, te cilat  mendoj se jane  shume te rendesishem ne besimin e Krishtere.
 Bibla ne te gjithe llogjiken dhe thelbin e vet na nxjer ne perfundimin se, ai qe vjen tek Zoti nuk do te refuzohet kurre nga Zoti Perendi. Kjo pike eshte shume e rendesishme ne besimin e Krishtere, pasi ketu bibla na njeh me nje prej KARATEREVE  te Zotit Perendi. Pika tjeter qe eshte shume e rendesishme  ne lidhje me Shpetimin eshte: Gjithe VEPRA e sheptimit eshte Pregatitur nga vete Zoti Perendi, dhe eshte vete Zoti Perendi ai qe i jep gjithsecilit simbas VEPRES. Bibla na njeh me nje deshmi te Perendise  ku vete Zoti Perendi thote se, Une do ta shperblej gjithsecilin simbas VERPAVe qe ai ka bere.  Shume prej jush do te mendojne se sheptimi eshte rezultat i vepres qe nejriu kryen. Shpetimi i Perendise eshte plotesisht DHURATE, ku njeriu nuk ka kontribuar me ASGJE. Kjo do te thote se, gjithshka eshte kryer dhe perfunduar prej Perendise, por: si duhet ta kuptojme thenien e Krishtit i cili tha se, Une do ta shperblej gjithsecilin simbas VERPEs qe ai ka kryer? Kjo thenie e Jezusit eshte nje deshmi e qarte per cdo te krishtere. Po tek Efesinanet Pali thote se, Ju jeni te shpetuar jo prej veprash, por FALAS prej HIRIT te Perendise nepermejt besimit  te Jezus Krishtit. Po keshtu Jakobi ne letren e tij na tregon se, Sheptimi nuk eshte vetem prej besimit por edhe prej VEPRES. Ne pamje te pare duket sikur ketu ka nje kontradite midis Palit tek Efesianet, Jakobit tek letra e tij dhe thenies perfundimtare qe JEzusi thote per besimtarin e krishtere, se do te shperblehet simbas vepres qe ai ka bere. 
 Tek MAteu 20:1-16. Kemi shembelltyren e punetoreve te cilet punuan ne ore te ndryshme ne vreshte. Jezusi na tregon se zoteria mori disa punetore dhe i pajtoi per te punuar ne vreshtin e tij kundrejt nje PAGE. Me pas zoteri doli edhe disa here te tjera ne pazar  duke sjelle punetore te tjere per te punuar ne vreshtin e tij. Kur erdhi fundi  dhe gjithsecili do te merte SHPERBLIMIN  e punes se tij, zotria filloi te paguante ne fillim ata qe erdhen te fundit, duke ju dhene te njejtin SHPERBLIM. Keshtu ata qe erdhen dhe punuan qysh heret ne mengjez ne vreshte , menduan se zoteria do tju jepte me shume, por kur erdhi radha e tyre, zoteria ju dha te njejtin SHPERBLIM. Pra me pak fjale: te gjithe u SHPERBLYEN me te njejtin SHPERBLIM.  Pra Shpetimi nuk eshte rezultat i Veprave qe ne bejme por i BESIMIt qe kemi ne Krishti. Te gjithe punuan ne vreshte , por jo te gjithe u LODHEN njesoj. Fakti tregon se zoteria i PAGOI  te gjithe njesoj, duke mos ja ngrene askujt PGAN e PREMTUAR. 
   -JEszusi na tregon se, Gjithsecilin do ta SHPERBLEJE simbas Veprave qe ai ka kryer. Si duhet ta kuptojem kete fakt te deshmuar prej JEzusit? Mos valle Shpetimi  nuk eshte DHURATE e Perendise, apo eshte  e fituar me ane te veprave te njeriut???  Ju jeni te shpetuar me ane te HIRIT dhe jo te veprave .. thote Pali . Pra ne dalim ne dy mendime te cialt jane: 1) Shpetimi eshte Dhurate e Hirite te Perendise, dhe besimtari i Krishtere eshte i Shpetuar jo me ane VEPRASh por  nepermejt BESES ne KRishti. Dhe: 2) Jezusi thote se , une do te Shperblej gjithsecilin simbas VEPRAVE, po keshtu edhe Jakobi na thote se, ( origj. Grek)" E shihni pra se njeriu del i DREJTE nga PUNET dhe jo vetem nga BESA. Ky varg i Jakobit na deshmon plotesisht se te dy keto mendime (1 dhe 2) ,jane nje plotesim i i vertet i Shpetimit , pra jene dy "faqet " qe e plotesojne Shpetimin e besimtarit te Krishtere, dmth. ashtu si Leku qe ka dy "faqe" qe si njera dhe tjetra plotesoje MONEDHEN. 
 Krishti ne shembelltyren qe sapo pame na tregon se, PUNETORET e vreshtit kryen nje PUNE  dhe moren nje SHPERBLIM.
 Pra cfare kuptim ka PUNA ose VEPRA per Shpetim,  si dhe cili eshte kuptimi i fjaleve te Palit tek Efesianet se, Shpetimi nuk eshte me ane te veprave por me ane te beses ne Krishti?  Le te shohim konretisht tek Gjon:6:27-29." Jezusi ju thote judenjve: Mos PUNONI per ushqimin qe prishet , por per ushqimin qe mbete per jete te perjetshme , te cilin do tja u jape Biri i njeriut.."
 Perseri edhe ketu Jezusi ju deshmon Judenjve se, per te mare JETEN e Perjetshme nevoitet PUNE , pra ta sigurosh ate USHQIM qe te mban ne jete te Perjetshem , duhet te PUNOSH( kujtoni puntoret e vreshit). Judenjte pasi e digjuan kete deshmi te Jezusit i thane se, Cila eshte PUNA e Perendise qe ne duhet te bejme per te siguruar  ushqimin e jete se perjetshem? Vereni se si ju pergjigjet Jezusi:  ( orgj. Grek) " Kjo eshte PUNA e Perendise: ti BESONI atij qe Ati ka derguar."
 Pra Jezusi verteton katerciperisht se PUNA e besimtarit per te mare SHPETIMIN eshte BESA tek Krishti. 
 Te dashur motra dhe vellezer te krishtere: BESA eshte Veprim ne KRISHTIN dhe eshte VEPRA e fondamentale  nepremejt se ciles i krishteri mer Shpetimin. . Konretisht ju sjell dhe nje fakt tjeter me kriminelin ne kryq ,i cili e pranoi Jezusin dhe BESOI ne te, ne agonin e vdekjes.  Pyejta eshte : cila eshte PUNA apo VEPRA qe beri ky kriminel per te mare shpetimin?? Shume kush do te thote se, ai nuk beri asnje veper per ta mare shpetimin , sepse veprat e tij ishin vetem krime. Qe veprat e tij ishi vetem krime kjo eshte vertete dhe ka te beje me Njeriun e MISHIT pa Perendi, por Ai e PRANOI Jezusin dhe BESOI ploteisht ne te, kjo eshte PUNA qe duhet te bej cdo i KRSIHTERE per te mare Sheptimin, sepse BESIMI ne Krishti eshte VEPER qe kryen besimtari per Sheptim . 
  Te dashur besimtare te krishtere. Ju kini sjelle mjaf vargje ku tregohet SIGURIA e BESIMIt, por mendoj  se se pari duhet te shpjegojme thelbin e Shpetimit ,thelbin e BESIMIT dhe menyra e marjes se Shpetimit prej besimtarit te krishtere. Vetem keshtu ne do te mund te kuptojme se jemi vertet te shpetuar jo me ane veprash te njeriut, por me ane te BESIMIt tek Krishti i cili eshte i vetmi VEPRIM ose PUNE qe kryen Besimtari per Sheptim. 
 Pasi ne jemi ndergjegjsuar ne kete pike fondamentale te BESIMIT dhe Shpetimit, ne arijme te kutpojme ploteisht se: A mundet ta humbim Shpetimin ne Krishtin Jezus? 
 Fakti qe kemi perara na tregon  se, ne nuk e arritem shpetimin nepermejt veprave qe vijne prej njeriut, keshtu nuk mund ta humbim ate per shkak te tyre. VEPRA baze qe ne kemi mare sheptimin eshte vetem BESIMI tek Krishti. Une personalisht besoj se , ai i krishtere qe e ka KRYER kete VEPER, ka mare SHPETIMIN qe eshte FALAS dhe DHURAT e Perendise per njeriun.
 Le te shohim nje fakt konkrekt ne bibel. Tek 1Korinth:3:10-15.
 Pali na tregon per nje te Krishtere, i cili  ka BESIM te plote tek Krisht. Pra ky i krishtere thote Pali, eshte ndertuar ne THEMELIN e Krishtit  per te vetmin fakt se, ai ka kryer PUNEN e Perendise qe eshte BESIMI tek Krishti  (Gjon:6:29). Pra ky njeri tashme eshte i SHPETUAR, dhe ky shpetim nuk varet nga asnje lloj VEPER e tij por eshte Dhurat e Perendise. Kete Fakt e shohim edhe tek shembelltyra e puntoreve te vreshtit.  Ata i SIGURUAN   PARATE  qysh ne momentin qe RANE ne ujdi me zoterine duke PRANUAR dhe duke SHKUAR per te punuar ne vreshtin e zoterise . Pra Shperblimi i tyre nuk varej me nga Puna qe ata do te kryenin ne VRESHT( kushtoi vemendje). Faktet treguan se edhe ate qe punuan gjithe diten  edhe ata qe punuan vetem disa ore, qe te gjithe se bashku  moren te njejten PAGESE. Pra Shperblimi nuk VAREJ nga PUNA e tyre ne vresht, por nga PRANIMI qe ate i ben kerkeses se Zoterise si dhe vajtes ne Vresht per te punuar. Pra qysh ne kete moment ata SIGURUAN Shperblimin. Kujtoni kriminelin ne kryq, ai ishte nje "punetor" qe PRANOI te shkoje dhe te "PUNOJE" ne "Vresht" vetem per pak caste, por edhe ai mori te njejtin SHpetim ashtu si edhe Pjetri qe u kryqezua per Krishtin.
  Pali tek korinthasit naj e jep fare te zbuluar kete fakt. Ai thote se, pasi Besimtari i krishtere ,i cili ka kryer PUNEN  e Perendise qe eshte  Besimi tek Krishti,  fillon te NDERTOJE  mbi kete THEMEL ( qe jane  Veprat e te krishterit te Shpetuar ). Dikush nderton mbi kete TEHEMEL: AR, Argjend, Gur te cmuar, Dru Sane, Kashte. Keto jane VEPRAT qe ben nje i krishtere i shpetuar per gjate jetes se tij. Pali na tregon se ka VEPRA te cilat jane te FRYTSHME ( Ar , argjend..) , por ka dhe VEPRA te pafrytshme  ( dru,kashte..) . Por a sjellin keto VEPRA tek i krishteri i shpetuar HUMBJEN e SHPETIMIT? Pali ne vargun 14-15, thote se ky i krishtere do te mare nje PAGE ne baze te veprave se si ai ka ndertuar mbi themelin e Krishtit, por qe Shpetimi nuk i HUMBET, per te vetmin fakt se ai nuk varet nga veprat por nga BESIMI,  e cila eshte PUNA  qe beri neperemjet BESIMI tek Krishti.. Dhe ne vargun 15-te Pali thote se, VEPRA prej "DRURI" apo " Kashte" do te digjet sepse do te provohet me ZJARR , por ky i krishtere do te shpetoje si permes Zjarit. Perse?  Sepse ai kamare Shpetimin tek Krishti nepermejt  BESIMIT . Po keshtu nje Karakter tjeter i Perendise eshte: Perendia eshte i pakthyeshem ne DHURATAT QE JEP. Romak:11:29, dhe Jakob:1:17. sepse Ai nuk GABON ne ate qe jep, perpara tij gjithshka eshte lakuriq. Ai njeh cdo Zemer dhe e di qysh prej Fillimit se kush jane ata qe do te BESONJNE ne te, prandaj edhe i PARENJOHU duke i Thirur me ane te Krishtit ne sheptim. Perendia e pergatiti per te gjithe  dhuraten e Sheptimit  dhe ja u dha te gjitheve ate , edhe pse e dinte se  disa do ta pranojne dhe disa do ta kundershtojne, ky fakt e ben njeriun fajtor ne diten e  gjykimit. Njeriu nuk do te denohet per faktin se eshte mekatar, sepse Perendai e njeh dobesine tone per tu cliruar nga mekati, por i vetmi meakt i pafalshem i njeriut qe e con ate ne Ferr eshte : MOSBESIMI te Krishti. Gjon:16:9.
 Me dashuri vellai juaj ne Krisht ,Deshmuesi.

----------


## Jesushaus

Vella Deshmuesi,

me thua qe po te gjykoj, por une mendoj te kunderten, megjithate keto gjera nuk mund te zgjidhen keshtu. Nese une kam arritur ne nje perfundim mbi ty eshte vetem nga sjellja jote kundrejt meje dhe besimtareve te tjere. Biles nga kjo gje ndodhi edhe grindja ose keqkuptimi me administratorin. Te jesh i krishtere do te thote  ne rradhe te pare te rrezatosh dashurine qe ti ke ne zemer, paqen qe ti ke ne zemer. Dicka qe nuk shkon eshte kjo ndarje nga te krishteret e tjere ne forum dhe shume here mosperfillja ndaj te tjereve kur te kane ftuar per te pasur kontakt nepermjet e-mailit etj. Ti nuk do te kesh kontakt me asnje, sepse sic me ke shkruaj nje here te prishin paqen ose dicka te ngjashme. Te bej nje pyetje: Kush mund tia marre paqen nje te krishteri? Vellezerit e tij? 
Pastaj eshte dhe pozicioni qe merr. Ti fal, te tjeret gjykojne, te tjeret jane te hidheruar. Po ti nuk mund te gabosh? Une sjam aspak i hidheruar me ty, por keshtu nuk shkon, qe nje besimtar te mendoje ne kete menyre. Eshte njesoj sikur une te them ne kishe: vellezer, mos me merrni ne telefon e as mos vini nga une, sepse me prishni paqen. Une te kam thene qe e cmoj shume kontributin tend ne forum, por ka edhe gjera te tjera te rendesishme, qe mbase te duken te vogla, por qe jane po aq te rendesishme sa edhe ndarja e fjales, etj, etj. Besoj se kritikat e mia jane me baze, pa te keq vella, dhe sigurisht pa hidherim. 

Sa per shpetimin, dihet qe eshte nje dhurate e Perendise, qe asnje prej nesh nuk e meriton. Per kete e lavderoj dhe e lartesoj Perendine cdo moment te jetes time. Ai eshte prane meje dhe po bej vepra te medha ne jeten time. Nganjehere pyes vehten: Perse Zot pikerisht mua? Dhe habitem sesa durim ka Perendia me mua. Sesi me ka bere te kuptoj qe cdo gje duhet ta le ne doren e Tij, edhe gjerat me te vogla. Atij i takon adhurimi, lavderimi, nderi, sepse ai eshte Zoti qe me nxori nga Egjipti, qe nxori nga kthetrat e djallit. Prandaj mundohem te QENDROJ ne te, qe ti sherbej sa me mire, qe te jap frut, qe bekimi i tij te jete i plote cdo cast ne mua, qe une ne jeten time te ndricoj Ate qe eshte ne mua, qe te jem nje bekim per te gjithe, qe bota te shohe qe une jam ndryshe, qe une kam gezimin ne zemer, qe une kam Perendine. Dua te bej ate qe Ai kerkon nga une, prandaj lutem me gjithe zemer, qe lutja ime te arrije ne fronin e Tij si nje parfum eremire, dhe i lutem qe nese ne zemren time ka ndonje gje qe nuk shkon ai ta heqe, ndonje medjemadhesi qe me pengon te degjoj zerin e Tij. Dua te jem besnik deri ne fund, qe Perendia te me jape kuroren qe meritoj, sipas sherbimit tim. 
Dua qe te jem gjithmone prane Tij, sepse di qe nese largohem, vjen rreziku qe luani i uritur te me perpije. Dua te rri zgjuar qe llamben time gjithmone ta kem plot me vaj, sepse dhendrri po vjen. Sigurisht dhuratat e Perendise jane te pakthyeshme, por mund te jem une ai qe thote: nuk e dua me dhuraten. Mund te jete dicka qe une mund ta ve para Perendise, Pra mund te jem une ai qe thyen urdheresat e Perendise, mund te jem une ai qe «hidheron» Frymen e Shenjte (me fal se nuk mund te gjej dot fjalen e duhur ne shqip). Zoti nuk ia merr shpetimin asnjerit, Ai deshiron qe te gjithe te jene te shpetuar, dhe nese ne jemi ne Perendise, askush smund te na ndaje nga ai. Nese nuk qendrojme ne te, do te hiqemi nga hardhia dhe do te digjemi. Dhe kur Perendia thote do te hidhen ne zjarr, nuk eshte cmimi qe merr per besimin, por denimi i perjetshem.  

ZOTI JU BEKOFTE!!

----------


## deshmuesi

Mbase ketu nuk eshte momenti qe ne te dy te reflektojme ndaj problemit tone, por gjithsesi une duhet tju them disa gjera, qe ju te jeni plotesisht i bindur se une nuk kam aspak ndonje hidherim me ju apo me dike tjeter te krishtere.
 Dicka midis nesh filloi pikerisht tek tema rreth Shpetimit. Une po sillja mendimin tim rreth kesja teme dhe konkretisht isha perqendruar tek shembelltyra e 10 Virgjereshave, te cilen dhe e perfundova. Ju pa pritur hyte ne diskutim me pak "force" duke e gjykuar se pari shkrimin tim, dhe se dyti duke sjelle disa vargje , qe gjithsesi ishin te mrekullueshme, dhe keshtu e vendoset "theksin" e diskutimit direkt mbi vargjet qe ju sollet. Pra ne duhet te diskutonm konkretisht vetem tek vargjet e tua. Megjithate une me butesi ju  tregova se, ne jemi duke diskutuar konkretisht mbi Shpetimin te cilen Jezusi naj tregon tek 10 Virgjereshat. Me pas ju filluat te gjykoni direkt Personin tim, duke me quajtur mendjemadh, bile sollet dhe nje varg nga bibla , ku te pakten nuk me vjen mire qe ju e drejtuat ndaj meje, dhe motra Abigail ju eshte drejtuar me fjalet se, ky varg nuk eshte per Deshmuesin. Perseri une vazhdova tju fal, jo sepse une Fal dhe ju me gjykoni, por ne rastin konkret ju ishit ai qe filluat te me paragjykonit dhe te sillni vargje biblike, qe gjithsesi nuk jane per nje vella ne Krisht.
 Me pas pasi une e perfundova shpjegimin e 10 Virgjereshave, ju ballafaqova juve dhe ndonje tjeter se disa perfundime qe ju nxirnit tek Virgjereshat, nuk ishin ashtu sic ju kishit deklaruar. psh. Ju thonit se, Pese Virgjereshat e Mencura, GABUAN qe fjeten, ose : Ato nuk ju dhane VAJ  virgjereshave Budallaqe, per faktin se nuk ju tepronte per vete. Pra une kur mbarova komplet temen mbi 10Virgjereshat prisnja nga ju qe te diskutonim konkretisht mbi mendimet qe ti solla dhe asaj cka une diskutova, por ju nuk e bete nje gje te tille, dhe per kete nuk ju gjykoj. Por cfare ndodh me pas?  Perseri shoh se ju kini te njejtin mendim dhe hidherime ndaj meje. Une nuk jam babai dhe ti femija, une nuk jam mesuesi dhe ti nxenesi, pra eshte e udhes qe ti ti mesosh keto gjere qe kane te bejen direkt me te qentit tim kristjan. Ne sjellim ketu ne kete forum nepermjet sherbeses tek Krishti, fjalen dhe dashurine e Krishtit, Besen dhe Shpetimin qe kemi ne Perendine Zotin Krisht.  Sa per punen e imailit, nuk eshte se une nuk dua te komunikoj me te tjeret, por kam patur nje problem qe mondoj se nuk eshte e udhes qe ta diskutoj ketu, por mendoj se se shpejti mund ta kem mundesine qe te flasim dhe ne imail me njeri tjetrin. Pra nuk eshte ndonje "vecim" qe une bej ndaj te krishtereve. Nese do te vesh re ne kete faqe te krishtere, une kam qene i hapur me te gjithe, i kam ndihmuar te gjithe(gjithmone kur kam patur mundesi) me kane ndihmuar te gjithe, nuk kam Gjykuar askend per besimin dhe rrugen qe ai ndjek, edhe kur me kane fyer dhe gjykuar nuk ju jam pergjigjur me te njejten monedhe, pra gjithsesi jam nisur nga e MIRA. Por me duhet te pranoj se, si njeri qe jam edhe une kam patur momente dobesie, te cilat nuk kane qene nje shembull i mire per nje te krishtere.
 I dashur Jesushaus!  
 Deshira ime  dhe mesimi i Perendise na meosn, qe te jetojme ne paqe dhe ne dashurine e Krishtit. Koha eshte shume afer dhe ne duhet ti mbajme syte nga Krishti, duke e falur njeritjetrin, duke mbajtur Barret e njreitjetrit, si dhe duke u lutur per njeritjetrin.   Mendoj se ky diskutim eshte i mbyllur duke falenderuar Zotin Krisht qe na ka dhene nje paqe te tille , te cilen bota nuk ta jep. Paqja fillon me Falje, qendron ne Dashuri, dhe perfundon me Shpetim.  Krishti te bekofte ne te gjitha rruget e tua , kud qe te jesh, Hiri , Paqja dhe Dashuria e tij qofshin mbi ju dhe familjen tuaj.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## i shpetuari

TE DASHUR VELLEZER E MOTRA !
NJEHERE QE JEMI LINDUR NGA PRINDERIT TANE(FIZIKISHT)NUK MUND TE C'BEHEMI BIJ TE PRINDERVE TANE. NE MBAJME MBIEMRIN E ATIT. PRA EDHE SIKUR TE ZIHEMI ME ATIN TONE FIZIK DHE AI TE NA MOHOJE SE JEMI BIJ TE TIJ, KJO NUK CBEN ATE QE ESHTE BERE PRA QE NE JEMI BIJ TE ATIT TONE, SEPSE NE VAZHDOJME TE MBAJME MBIEMRIN E TIJ SIDOQE ESHTE SHKEPUTUR MARDHENIA JONE ME TE, NE MBETEMI BIJ TE ATIT TONE. PO KESHTU ESHTE EDHE NE LIDHJE ME ATIN TONE QIELLOR ME NJE NDRYSHIM QE AI NUK NA MOHON NE KURRE. AI NUK THOTE SE JU S'JENI BIJTE E MI ME. PRA KUR KEMI LINDUR SERISH NE JEMI BIJ TE PERENDISE EDHE KUR NE MEKATOJME NE MUND TE HUMBIM BASHKESINE ME TE PER NJE FARE KOHE POR KURRE JO BIRESINE, SEPSE MBAJME EMRIN E TIJ. MEKATI E NDERPRET PERBASHKESINE ME TE POR KUR NE E RREFEJME MEKATIN DHE BRAKTISIM NE VIHEMI PERSERI NE PERBASHKESI ME PERENDINE.
PRA NJEHERE QE KEMI LINDUR NUK MUND TE FUTEMI TEK BARKU I NENES DHE TE C'LINDEMI. PRA NE NUK MUND TA HUMBIM SHPETIMIN EDHE SIKUR NE TE DONIM. SEPSE NE NUK E KEMI FITUAR POR E KEMI MARRE FALAS. PRA NUK MUND TE MUNDOHEMI PER TA MBAJTUR SHPETIMIN SIC MENDOJNE DISA QE SHPETIMI DUHET MBAJTUR SEPSE MUND TE HUMBET KUR NE MEKATOJME. NE S'KEMI BERE ASGJE PER TE FITUAR SHPETIMIN DHE NUK MUND TE BEJME ASGJE PER TA HUMBUR ATE, SEPSE SHPETIMI I PERKET SHPETIMTARIT TA MBAJE DHE AI E MBAN TE SIGURTE PER NE ASHTU SIC THUHET TEK 1PJETRIT 1:5.
ME FALNI SE DISA GJERA I KAM PERSERITUR DISA HERE POR PERSERITJA ESHTE SIC THUHET NENA E DIJES.
JU PERSHENDET TE GJITHEVE ME DASHURINE E KRISHTIT. ZOTI JU BEKOFTE. 
I SHPETUARI.www.vcyamerica.org

----------


## ABIGAIL

Paqa e Zotit mbi ju te gjithe!

Nuk doja qe te merrja pjese ne kete diskutim per arsye te ndryshme, por dua te sjell disa vargje nga Bibla dhe doja qe te me tregonit se si i kuptoni keto vargje.

*2 TIMOTEUT  2:14-18.*

*"Ua kujto atyre keto gjera, duke u perbetuar perpara Zotit te mos hahen kot me fjale pa asnje dobi, ne dem te atyre qe degjojne. 
Mundohu te dalesh perpara Perendise si i sprovuar, si punetor qe nuk ka pse te turperohet, qe thote drejt fjalen  e se vertetes.

Shmangu nga fjalet e kota dhe profane, sepse do te cojne ne pabesi, dhe fjala e tyre do te breje si nje gagrene:
nder kata jane Himeneu dhe Fileti, te cilet dolen jashte rruges te se vertetes, duke thene se ringjallja ka ngjare dhe permbysin besimin e disave.*

Te dashur vellezer! A nuk ishin keta te shpetuar? Cfare do te thote te dalesh nga rruga e se vertetes?

Mos valle do te thote se shpetimin e ke ne xhep, cfaredo qe te besh?
__________________________________________________

*ZBULESA 2. LETRA DREJTUAR KISHES SE EFESIT.*

[B]Une i njoh veprat e tua mundin tend....Ti ke duruar ke qendrueshmeri..... Por kam dicka kunder teje....

Kujtohu, pra, se nga ke rene, pendohu, dhe bej veprat e para ne mos do te vi se shpejti te ti dhe do ta luaj shandanin tend nga vendi i vet, nese nuk pendohesh.

*ZBULESA 2. LETRA DREJTUAR KISHES SE FILADELFISE.*

*Ja, une vij shpejt; mbaje fort ate qe ke, qe te mos marre ndokush kuroren tende.*
__________________________________________________  _

Mund te sjelle plot vargje qe tregojne se nje besimtar, ne qoftese nuk qendron deri ne fund ne vullnetin e Perendise, nese nuk qendron ne besim e humbet shpetimin e tij per sa kohe ai eshte larg Perendise!

Perendia me lart u flet kishave dhe bijve te tij, qe te qendrojne deri ne fund, per te ruajtur...... CFARE????

Me thoni vellezer, nese shpetimi nuk humbet mund te bej nje jete ashtu sic me pelqen mua....... sepse e rilindur jam, sigurine e shpetimit e kam se nuk me humbet (sipas atyre qe keni thene me siper).

Me dashurine shpenguese te Krishtit Jezus.

Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------

